# Incorrect permanent address on TB certificate



## hopefullymakingthemove (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello,

Today I did my TB test. Thought I checked all the information properly but seemed to have made a mistake. My permanent address is incorrect. Instead of 123 Road, .... it says 132 Road, .... All other information is correct.

Will this be a problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't think so. But if it's your name that's misspelt, that would be.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi my wife has booked her tb test and they have provided my current address but i am planning to move will that cause a problem as my permanent address will be different.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Not all documents may bear the same address but that's not normally an issue, unless you are proving cohabitation.


----------



## hopefullymakingthemove (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks, all the other information on the certificate is correct - I am sure of that now... Should I include an indication or explanation somehow as to the fact that it is incorrect?

Again, Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can if you want to but I wouldn't bother.


----------



## zakiyy (Dec 6, 2016)

Asad1232009 said:


> Hi my wife has booked her tb test and they have provided my current address but i am planning to move will that cause a problem as my permanent address will be different.


hello how are you guys,, am applying for my wife settlement visa.
im in a situation that i saw in asad post..
about TB test,, the address on the certificate is different from the permament address that i will be applying with.. will this be a problem?? 
and other thing the passport she used to apply the TB test will expire,, so she will replace it soon and the passport number on the certificate will be different, will this be issues,,


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

make sure you include both passports. the address shouldnt be a problem mention you have moved address or the reason as to why itbis different 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zakiyy (Dec 6, 2016)

ok thanx bro


----------



## zakiyy (Dec 6, 2016)

and tennancy agreement,, does it matter that it wil be about a month old??


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

as long as you have 2 months left youl be ok just get a letter written confirming your tenancy agreement will be renewed after the term ends

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zakiyy (Dec 6, 2016)

I meant my tennancy is starting this month December.. and am looking to apply for her in january.. its that a problem


----------



## sammens008 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi, 
I have a similar issue. In my case, my TB Test Certificate has a UK address different from that stated in my CoS. Both addresses are from the same company but different branches (The company has multiple branches and I have recently been posted to the branch stated in my CoS ). Will this be an issue for the visa application?


----------



## Khizra (Jan 21, 2021)

hopefullymakingthemove said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I did my TB test. Thought I checked all the information properly but seemed to have made a mistake. My permanent address is incorrect. Instead of 123 Road, .... it says 132 Road, .... All other information is correct.
> 
> ...


Hi dear, so after this minor mistake,did you got your visa?????


----------



## Khizra (Jan 21, 2021)

Joppa said:


> Don't think so. But if it's your name that's misspelt, that would be.


I am in the same boat in my case there is an error in my post code one digit is misssing from uk address.in your opinion it shouldn't have any impact on application?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Khizra said:


> I am in the same boat in my case there is an error in my post code one digit is misssing from uk address.in your opinion it shouldn't have any impact on application?


Correct..... no issue


----------



## Khizra (Jan 21, 2021)

Crawford said:


> Correct..... no issue


Thanks💫much relax now


----------



## Msnaffisah (Jun 19, 2021)

sammens008 said:


> Hi,
> I have a similar issue. In my case, my TB Test Certificate has a UK address different from that stated in my CoS. Both addresses are from the same company but different branches (The company has multiple branches and I have recently been posted to the branch stated in my CoS ). Will this be an issue for the visa application?


 I have the same problem just today... did you get your visa successfully? Will this be an issue?


----------

